# Sirui 1.33x anamorphic lenses come to Canon Cinema EOS C70 with MTF Services RF-mount conversion



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

> Affordable 35mm f1.8 and 50mm f1.8 anamorphic lenses now available pre-converted to RF mount by UK lens specialists
> MTF Services has released new RF-mount-converted versions of the popular Sirui 1.33x anamorphic lenses. Users of the RED Komodo and Canon C70 can now enjoy using the Sirui 35mm f1.8 and 50mm f1.8 anamorphic lenses to shoot stunning 2.4:1 cinemascope images.
> Available from today, the bespoke converted lenses are based on the Micro 4/3 versions of the Sirui 50mm f1.8 and...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 4, 2020)

Both R5 and R6 have a Super 35 crop mode which would work fine with thses


----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2020)

Why oh Why can't they Just come out with moderately reasonable FF sized anamorphic lenses????

I KNOW there's a market for these things....I'd be in line to buy them.

C


----------



## marathonman (Dec 5, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Why oh Why can't they Just come out with moderately reasonable FF sized anamorphic lenses????
> 
> I KNOW there's a market for these things....I'd be in line to buy them.
> 
> C


Alternatively, why can't Canon make an RF-EF anamorphic adapter with 2x..... I see Laowa have the 1.33X Rear Anamorphic Adapter for their OOOM 25-100mm T2.9 Cine. 
A native Canon anamorphic adapter would be incredible.


----------

